# 55 gallon victorian tank



## skrillex (Mar 19, 2016)

wondering if i could get me some help on a stocking for a victorian cichlid tank, it used to be mbuna and im converting it something else so im exploring my options , im trying to downsize tanks so im gonna take what victorians i have and try to put them in together and add to it

what i have now 
a pair of ruby greens 
a trio of parabaldochromis sauvagei

what should i add to these current groups, and also what are some other species a could add to this? *** never had a victorian community so not sure what it really looks like

also some tips on decor would be good  rocks plants etc 
also one more question could i have dithers?

thanks alot!


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

You could get away with Ptyochromis sp. "Hippo Point Salmon" or Paralabidochromis sp. "Red Fin Piebald" as both run the least risk of hybridizing and are still in the less aggressive category.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Or you can always keep it a two species tank and try to obtain more or just raise some fry up once you get em going.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is my male "Rock Kribensis"









Females are bright yellow and males will develop a blue face and red on their body and fins. I have a group of 6 (5f 1m) ranging in size from 1" to 2.5" and they are a colorful active addition to any aquarium. one of the rare cases in Haplochromines where the females are brightly colored too
Sorry I have pics of my females but they are on my camera still


----------

